# Found another snake!



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Was in a local store several weeks ago and found a very nice 2 1/2 inch Nickel Diamondback. The pistol is in .38 Special. Well here lately I have had a thing for Colt wheel guns and my blue 4 inch diamondback needed a little company so I decided to get it. The Colt Diamondback was made from1966-1986. and was offered in .22LR,.22 Mag (limited Mfg), or more common .38 Special. The 22LR in 2 1/2 inch models are very scarce.
















:smt1099


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Really nice looking Diamondback. I know it'll shoot as good as it looks.

I know what you mean about hankering for Colt handguns. I have 18 so far.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You guys are killing me! I've been lookin' for a Detective Special (late model) for a while now and haven't really been able to find what I'm looking for. I guess I'll need to go to "the city" (Austin, Dallas, San Antonio, etc.) and visit the gun stores and/or make some calls 'cause I've got to handle it before I buy it. Great looking gun. :smt023
Charlie


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Very Nice...*

Ah! you done it again Mr.Larry with that little beauty. I am big on the .38cal and when it's a Diamondback it just don't get no better. Good luck with you new revolver and thanks for sharing.:smt1099


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Ah! you done it again Mr.Larry with that little beauty. I am big on the .38cal and when it's a Diamondback it just don't get no better. Good luck with you new revolver and thanks for sharing.:smt1099


Thanks Baldy. Haven't had time to shoot it yet. Maybe next week some time????



> rfawcs "Really nice looking Diamondback. I know it'll shoot as good as it looks.
> 
> I know what you mean about hankering for Colt handguns. I have 18 so far."


Thanks rfawcs



> Charlie You guys are killing me! I've been lookin' for a Detective Special (late model) for a while now and haven't really been able to find what I'm looking for. I guess I'll need to go to "the city" (Austin, Dallas, San Antonio, etc.) and visit the gun stores and/or make some calls 'cause I've got to handle it before I buy it. Great looking gun.
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie, I use to like to go to Houston when I lived down in the Lone Star State. If I could talk my wife into it I would be back in a minute.:smt033


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Another coup for Larry! 

Way to go!:smt023


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

Very Nice Find :smt023
As a long time semi-auto fan, I find myself liking my wheel-guns more and more as time goes by.:smt033


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Another coup for Larry!
> 
> Way to go!:smt023


Thanks Captain Crunch.....:smt083



> Kruz "Very Nice Find
> As a long time semi-auto fan, I find myself liking my wheel-guns more and more as time goes by."


Thanks Kruz....I to find myself liking and wanting more Colt Wheel guns.....:smt1099


----------

